# ISO tips for making pompadoms



## CWS4322 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pompadoms (http://video.about.com/indianfood/How-to-Make-Poppadom.htm) have been on my bucket list for awhile...I'm thinking of giving them a try this weekend. Anyone have tips on preparing them or rolling them out. I thought I'd cook them on my lefse griddle. Any changes anyone would make to the recipe in the link?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Pompadoms (http://video.about.com/indianfood/How-to-Make-Poppadom.htm) have been on my bucket list for awhile...I'm thinking of giving them a try this weekend. Anyone have tips on preparing them or rolling them out. I thought I'd cook them on my lefse griddle. Any changes anyone would make to the recipe in the link?


 

I love papadums.

But I have never made them.  The packaged kind isnt too bad, actually.


----------



## Claire (Nov 2, 2011)

I love these.  Will probably never make them myself, but please let us know how it works!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well--they can't be any more complicated to make than Scandinavian flatbread, lefse, or tortillas. I am thinking I probably roll them about the same thickness as the flatbread since it is wafer thin and crisp. I bake that though...maybe I'll try both--on the griddle and baked...

Thanks!


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow. I have never heard of these...off to check out the link.


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2011)

Is iras flour easy to find in stores?


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Is iras flour easy to find in stores?



That is urad flour!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think so--but there are a couple of stores where I shop that have an Indian food section, so I'm hoping there or the bulk barn.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2011)

I have only ever had them made with chickpea flour.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks TaxLady! I know the Bulk Barn in C'wall has chickpea flour and I have to go to the bank there Friday afternoon, so I'll stop and get some. Did you bake yours or cook them on a griddle? I know you can deep fry them, but I don't want to add the calories or fat. What are your favorite ways to eat them? Do they keep well (I'm thinking of storing them like I do flatbread).


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks TaxLady! I know the Bulk Barn in C'wall has chickpea flour and I have to go to the bank there Friday afternoon, so I'll stop and get some. Did you bake yours or cook them on a griddle? I know you can deep fry them, but I don't want to add the calories or fat. What are your favorite ways to eat them? Do they keep well (I'm thinking of storing them like I do flatbread).



I have never made them myself. It's how they are served in most Indian restaurants in Greater Montreal.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh--I thought you'd made them. How do the restaurants serve them? Like chips? That's how I've eaten them...


----------



## taxlady (Nov 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--I thought you'd made them. How do the restaurants serve them? Like chips? That's how I've eaten them...



Yup.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 5, 2011)

I couldn't find the flour, so picked up chickpea flour instead. I didn't ask if the whole bean flour was made from a brand of lentils...next time. Unfortunately, the kitchen floor is being torn up--the washer is in the kitchen and apparently had leaked at some point, dry rot underneath, yadda, yadda, yadda. Once I clean up the mess from that, I might be able to get on with some baking/cooking.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I couldn't find the flour, so picked up chickpea flour instead. I didn't ask if the whole bean flour was made from a brand of lentils...next time. Unfortunately, the kitchen floor is being torn up--the washer is in the kitchen and apparently had leaked at some point, dry rot underneath, yadda, yadda, yadda. Once I clean up the mess from that, I might be able to get on with some baking/cooking.





How did you find out about the dry rot?

I guess you could pull out the toaster oven or electric skillet.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well--when you remove the ceramic tiles (a couple by the washer were "sinking") and then keep ripping tiles off, you find all kinds of things, dry rot being one, moldy insulation being the other. The joys of maintaining a 100-yr. old+ farm house, although the kitchen is in the addition that was added in the '30s. So, a quick trip to Home Depot last night (4 hours with the grocery shopping), and we were set to start this morning. The problem was the coupler for the drain hose for the washer. That is now fixed, but we didn't have time to reapply the tiles we removed...have to grind the mortar off the backs first. So, for this week, there is the plywood subfloor where the tiles were removed.. I picked upa a BIG rubber mat (it weighs a ton--it is 36 x 48 inches and 1 inch thick). It fits under the washer nd dishwasher, so at least if either leak in the future, the water will end up on the mat and not the floor. I'm running the dishwasher now--did a test load of laundry and that's how we found out it was the coupler re: the hose for draining the washer. Only about 1/2 c of water, but over time, that did a number on the floor.. Tomorrow I'll be cooking. Too tired tonight.

Toaster oven is in storage. I really have been tempted to go get it for one thing--roasting garlic!


----------



## Claire (Nov 5, 2011)

Boy,  can I empathize!  160 yrs old house, I think the kitchen added on in 1901.  I live in constant terror of pulling off a tile, board, wallpaper segment, and finding a million dollar problem.


----------

